# Cancer free



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I had the big test today to determine if they got all tine cancer with radiation treatments. They got all of it.

I want to thank everyone again for their well wishes during this difficult personal event.

The biggest remaining issue is I still can't talk much. I will deal with that!

Now I can get on with the rest of my life and quit whining to you guys.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

The word congratulations doesn't seem appropriate for such a wonderful milesone Lee =D>=D> GREAT news! And yes now on to the rest of your life


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Good for you!!! Congrads!! Stay in the fight!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

AWESOME!!! CONGRATS!!!

I am so happy for you! I know when we went through the cancer with mom it was mind boggling and frustrating, not to mention scary as hell. 

BIG hugs to you Lee!


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Thats great news Lee. Glad to hear it.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

That's fantastic news Lee....way to go!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

My most sincere congratulations to you Lee !


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

that is fantastic! congrats!


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

Great News Congrats


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Woot! Can't imagine how good that feels. Congrats!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratualtions !


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Great news, Lee. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Super Freakin Awesome! So you can go back to being an ass**** then:mrgreen:

I meant that in the most loving way possible of course8)


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Wonderful News! - congrats Lee!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That is absolutely fantastic Lee. Really glad to hear it.

David


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know you but this made my day! I know you will sleep better tonight knowing this.  May your life be filled with good health & much happiness, this is great news!!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That's wonderful news, I'm very happy for you and your family! That must be such a huge relief!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee congrats on beating the beast, I have alot of cancer in my family and its ruff on the whole family, anyways good for you and I'm glad that you were such a stong fighter.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It's been 9 long months of lots of some peaks and many valleys. You think you are superman until something like this grabs hold of you. I've always been a healthy tough SOB until this happened. It is quite a mental adjustment besides all the other stuff going on in your life at the same time.

Added to the mix my heart attack happened while I was getting radiation treatments and they discovered a spot on my lungs. I started to think somebody might be trying to tell me something. I thought that there was too many things going on to beat all of them. There were many restless nights. You think about a lot of weird shit when stuff like this is going on.

I'm a bit softer and weaker now. I will always try to help anyone else going through some similar crap in their lives. When I finally get caught up with my chores and get a little stronger I intend to do some volunteer work at the local VA Hospital. 

It will be time for me to do a little pay back!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Super Freakin Awesome! So you can go back to being an ass**** then:mrgreen:
> 
> I meant that in the most loving way possible of course8)


 
hahahaha I second the sentiment!!!! 

Great news, Lee!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

So is it back to CR so your female DS can terrorise the Islands population again?
Congrats on the good news.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I will always try to help anyone else going through some similar crap in their lives. When I finally get caught up with my chores and get a little stronger I intend to do some volunteer work at the local VA Hospital.
> 
> It will be time for me to do a little pay back!


What a wonderful way to get the most positive results from such a hard experience. Congratulations, Lee! =D>


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> So is it back to CR so your female DS can terrorise the Islands population again?
> Congrats on the good news.


I think I'm back in the US for good now. I will be able to visit CR regularly. They want to do too many checkups on me, like every 3 months. I miss my dream retirement but that's the way things work out sometimes.

BTW, CR is in Central America bordered on the north by Nicaragua and the south by Panama. It's often confused with Puerto Rico which is a island.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think I'm back in the US for good now.


Good choice, and I'm glad you're well.

Come to the Okanogan to celebrate, I'll fill you full of 20+ yr old Rum and we'll be smokin Cohiba's. I'll be there for 3 weeks :-D


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think I'm back in the US for good now. I will be able to visit CR regularly. They want to do too many checkups on me, like every 3 months. I miss my dream retirement but that's the way things work out sometimes.
> 
> BTW, CR is in Central America bordered on the north by Nicaragua and the south by Panama. It's often confused with Puerto Rico which is a island.


And here I was feeling jealous of you living on a tropical Island with your Dutchies. I would prefer Panama myself, no extradition........


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> And here I was feeling jealous of you living on a tropical Island with your Dutchies. I would prefer Panama myself, no extradition........


Panama is very nice. It has much better roads and cheaper real estate. CR is much prettier and has more land set aside for national parks. It is a more "formal" country. CR is shorts, tee shirts and RUM!:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Good choice, and I'm glad you're well.
> 
> Come to the Okanogan to celebrate, I'll fill you full of 20+ yr old Rum and we'll be smokin Cohiba's. I'll be there for 3 weeks :-D


When do the crazy Indians race down that suicide mountain on horseback. I would love to watch that stuff. It's called the Omak Stampede.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> When do the crazy Indians race down that suicide mountain on horseback. I would love to watch that stuff. It's called the Omak Stampede.


That's a different Okanogan...hey, who you callin a crazy Indian..White Eyes :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That's a different Okanogan...hey, who you callin a crazy Indian..White Eyes :lol:


So where is the Okanogan that you are talking about, red man?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> So where is the Okanogan that you are talking about, red man?


The southern interior of British Columbia, Canada.

Can I come Gerry?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> The southern interior of British Columbia, Canada.
> 
> Can I come Gerry?


You and your Husband would be welcome to stop in for a meal anytime. It's nothing fancy, we go every yr with a truck n camper to a Provincial Campground, actually it might be 2 depending.

We take really good food though, aaa tenderloin and baseball ribeyes, ahi tuna and veal/chicken cordon bleu, tiger prawns and more.

It's all staged and some has to be frozen to last the second week, after that it's local food which is great also.

Lots of local wine which there is no shortage of there and of course side pork/eggs and beer for breakfast.

This year it will be titled" The Great 2010 Heart and Liver Challenge" :grin:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee, that news made my day. I'm still holding out that your voice will come back. Hell, if John Prine was able to do it - then sure the hell a tough ole SOB like you can too!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Man, that was ezy!  It did put a smile on my face to read that! Certainly good to hear


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You and your Husband would be welcome to stop in for a meal anytime. It's nothing fancy, we go every yr with a truck n camper to a Provincial Campground, actually it might be 2 depending.
> 
> We take really good food though, aaa tenderloin and baseball ribeyes, ahi tuna and veal/chicken cordon bleu, tiger prawns and more.
> 
> ...


Sounds great!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You and your Husband would be welcome to stop in for a meal anytime. It's nothing fancy, we go every yr with a truck n camper to a Provincial Campground, actually it might be 2 depending.
> 
> We take really good food though, aaa tenderloin and baseball ribeyes, ahi tuna and veal/chicken cordon bleu, tiger prawns and more.
> 
> ...


Sweet, sounds like car camping at its finest! I guess my reality is I am working and can't go since it is too far to go for a weekend. Very very tempting though. 

Do you have access to internet on the rig...so you can continue to be a PITA uninterrupted?  ;-)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sounds great!


Lee, you should go.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Sweet, sounds like car camping at its finest! I guess my reality is I am working and can't go since it is too far to go for a weekend. Very very tempting though.
> 
> Do you have access to internet on the rig...so you can continue to be a PITA uninterrupted?  ;-)


I'm like Deniro in the Fockers :razz:

Ya Lee should come, I've got some sweet Cohiba Robustos that are burning a hole in my humidor :mrgreen:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Really happy to hear Lee! We are going through it right now with my Mom she has Cancer of the colon and it has spread to her lymphnodes. Our family has a long road the next few months. Hearing your story gives me hope and faith, still have lots of anxiety though. 

Who cares if you can't talk you can always tell Gerry to piss off by sign language.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

awesome news Lee. Very glad to hear that!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

FANTASTIC news Lee! 
Obviously you don't need your voice here......and put down that dern cigarette! :razz:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

lee--SO glad to hear this!! 

now can you use some of your (obviously great) mojo for my colonoscopy in 10 days???


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I'm like Deniro in the Fockers :razz:
> 
> Ya Lee should come, I've got some sweet Cohiba Robustos that are burning a hole in my humidor :mrgreen:


Give me the dates that you will be there. My wife is in CR until Sept 2nd. I need her here to dog sit.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> lee--SO glad to hear this!!
> 
> now can you use some of your (obviously great) mojo for my colonoscopy in 10 days???


You got it, sister. Let me know how you do.


----------



## Cheryl J. Moriarity (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Truly a reason to celebrate!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Really happy to hear Lee! We are going through it right now with my Mom she has Cancer of the colon and it has spread to her lymphnodes. Our family has a long road the next few months. Hearing your story gives me hope and faith, still have lots of anxiety though.
> 
> Who cares if you can't talk you can always tell Gerry to piss off by sign language.


Anxiety is as hard as the rest of the medical problems. Everything seems to move in slow motion in the medical field. Answers to stuff seems to take forever. It's the hurry up and wait that helps drain you emotionally. Hang in there!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Excellent news!!!!!!! and Very Happy for you and you Family!!!!!!
How ever you made mention of feeling better and having a few cigs in another thread, and another reference in this thread you have told us your speechless and so am I :-# :-?
I'm a former smoker of 30 years I don't preach about them or really give a shit about the dirty bastards.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

It's PARTY time! It's PARTY time! Doing the happy dance right now. Whoohooo!!! Awesome news!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Excellent news!!!!!!! and Very Happy for you and you Family!!!!!!
> How ever you made mention of feeling better and having a few cigs in another thread, and another reference in this thread you have told us your speechless and so am I :-# :-?
> I'm a former smoker of 30 years I don't preach about them or really give a shit about the dirty bastards.


Understood! I just got some prescription meds from VA to try to finish off the habit. Other than once in the last 2 months I'm at 5 butts a day.

I know that isn't good enough!

The larynx cancer does not necessarily come from smoking although it certainly doesn't help. VA has done extensive research on Agent Orange illnesses with Vietnam Vets. VA has determined it is a presumptive condition from Agent Orange exposure in Vietnam. I have a couple of other medical issues caused by Agent Orange.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Congratulations - glad to hear it!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I could not be happier for you. Do you sound like Froggy from the little rascals or anything yet ??


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

That is wonderful news Lee! Simply makes me feel :smile: on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I could not be happier for you. Do you sound like Froggy from the little rascals or anything yet ??


Once in a while I sound like Froggy. The rest of the time it's a loud whisper. I'm getting kind of used to people staring but it's annoying as hell trying to talk on the phone. If I have to talk into these" menus" we often get on the phone when calling larger institutions I often can't be understood. 

Then occasionally I try to converse with someone thats hard of hearing. That gets real interesting.

It's a disability and a big inconvenience but I'm working with it as best I can. When I get depressed I think of people that are blind or deaf and realize how fortunate I am.

The doctors told me when this whole mess started that they didn't know how much if any improvement I would have in my voice. There just wasn't much movement left in the right vocal chord which was the on that had the cancer.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The doctors told me when this whole mess started that they didn't know how much if any improvement I would have in my voice. There just wasn't much movement left in the right vocal chord which was the on that had the cancer.


Of course the operative word here is: that HAD the cancer. It's the old, felt bad cause I had no shoes discussion. Better living through chemistry, ha ha. Now if I could just sit back and roll me a fatty..............

Just keep getting stronger Lee. Your comments are always welcome here AND you don't have to speak them.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Of course the operative word here is: that HAD the cancer. It's the old, felt bad cause I had no shoes discussion. Better living through chemistry, ha ha. Now if I could just sit back and roll me a fatty..............
> 
> Just keep getting stronger Lee. Your comments are always welcome here AND you don't have to speak them.
> 
> DFrost


I'm starting to put in a couple of hours a day on chores around the house now. I'm a whole summer's worth of yard care behind. It feels really good.

Yesterday I loaded the dog crate into my pickup. Today starts training with distractions in town I just can't find on the street in front of the house. I pride myself on OB and these guys have gotten rusty, especially the little bitchy female who tries to get away with anything she can. What a ongoing challenge that damn dog is. I read with amusement Stacy's "fun" with his new pup and laugh. Just wait. The fun just started.:lol:

As far as my speech goes, I refuse to get shy in public. I just do the best that I can. Most people probably think I have a bad case of laryngitis.

It is surprising how many people start whispering back at me. That cracks me up!:lol:


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I knew you could do it! Way to go!
Eddie


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm starting to put in a couple of hours a day on chores around the house now. I'm a whole summer's worth of yard care behind. It feels really good.
> 
> As far as my speech goes, I refuse to get shy in public. I just do the best that I can. Most people probably think I have a bad case of laryngitis.
> 
> It is surprising how many people start whispering back at me. That cracks me up!:lol:



I almost had to talk myself into doing things. At first it was just an energy problem, then I think I just got lazy, ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I almost had to talk myself into doing things. At first it was just an energy problem, then I think I just got lazy, ha ha.
> 
> DFrost



:lol::lol:

I was impatient. Two weeks ago I would try to work just to prove to myself I could. It was too soon and just ended up making me depressed. Now I'm ready.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It is surprising how many people start whispering back at me. That cracks me up!:lol:


Yeah that is funny. You know I have 2 boys aged 6 and 9 and it is loud in my house. I've just got to the point where I don't raise my voice any ways to try to compete. It's amazing how they will actually slow down and then try to listen as I'm not not barking at them. They are forced to listen he he! I try to do that on the training field as well forces the dog to be more attentive too.. LOL! 

I am very very happy for you Lee. Onwards and upwards my friend!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee, I'm just glad you've got over it. I don't care if you whisper or not, I'm just so glad for you! Can't hear it anyway 

Gill


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Very happy for you!! All the best to you\\/


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Well, I just got a twofer. I just heard my younger brother was just cleared as well (for the 3rd time) so great news all around Lee.


----------

